# "Bernie rico jr jekyll-like" made in china LOL. FAIL!



## Xibuque (Dec 30, 2011)

Brand New 7string Electric left guitar with thru neck ebony fingerboard | eBay

Look at the back of the headstock lol


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 30, 2011)

what's up with that? can't see anything!!


----------



## JPMike (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope this won't become an Ed Roman thread.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 30, 2011)

Dafuck. Is this thing a one off or another lot like the chibanez's?


----------



## Xibuque (Dec 30, 2011)

There is a lot of chibanez and chibson here in Brazil.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 30, 2011)

Xibuque said:


> There is a lot of chibanez and chibson here in Brazil.



And now there's Bernie Rico Chekylls.


----------



## AySay (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2011)

Doesn't look far from the real thing, IMO.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2011)

Xibuque said:


> Look at the back of the headstock lol



Why, what's up?

I don't see anything out of the ordinary. A typical scarf joint. It does look like they used a different wood or stained the stock for the headstock but a lot of builders do that anyway.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 30, 2011)

"Fingerboard Fretboard", those are my favorite!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 30, 2011)

I knew it would be a matter of time before the Chinese moved on to another style. Tis a shame now we have to look extra careful at guitars we are buying to make sure we are not buying fakes. no matter how good they are made.

As of now I think it's time to have my guitars made by the small custom builders, ensuring that I get a true authentic guitar.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks a fuck ton nicer than most chinese made copies


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> I knew it would be a matter of time before the Chinese moved on to another style. Tis a shame now we have to look extra careful at guitars we are buying to make sure we are not buying fakes. no matter how good they are made.
> 
> As of now I think it's time to have my guitars made by the small custom builders, ensuring that I get a true authentic guitar.



Or just be sure to buy your guitars from a legitimate source.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 30, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Or just be sure to buy your guitars from a legitimate source.


The builder themselves LOL


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> The builder themselves LOL



I think we all know there are numerous exceptions to that rule.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 30, 2011)

Crap. Now they are faking lefties too


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh, China. Must you copy? Must you make low quality replicas?


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm skeptical that those are real duncans. Seems like a selling point they might have bothered to mention.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 30, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think we all know there are numerous exceptions to that rule.


 So true Max, so true


----------



## MikeH (Dec 30, 2011)

For $400, that might be worth it. Just sayin'.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 30, 2011)

Doesn't look too bad (shrugs)


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 30, 2011)

I've wasted money on worse. If it was righty I might pop on it just for fun. Something like this could be a fun fix up project.


----------



## Superwoodle (Dec 30, 2011)

"24 frets"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2011)

Has anyone considered that this might be some pictures of an early Jekyll with the headstock logo removed? 

There was a time not too long ago when Bernie was using LFRs and had some oversized routes. 

This might not be the actual guitar a buyer receives.


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 30, 2011)

^ good point


----------



## Razzy (Dec 30, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, Max.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2011)

That's almost definitely not the guitar that is for sale. If I had a nickel for every time someone said, "looks good for that price" only to receive a guitar that literally didn't work. The best work, or a mockup, or an image of something else completely, is always what is on the website. What you get is another story entirely. I'm looking at you, Emperion and Wintersong!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 30, 2011)

looks like it's worth 399. Put a Takeuchi Lo-TRS 7 in it.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 30, 2011)

while it looks ok I hope no one from here buys it...


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 31, 2011)

Call me a dingus, but I don't really see what's wrong with it. And honestly, even if it is Chinese, it's the best damn Chernie Chico I've ever seen...


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 31, 2011)

The headstock is much bigger than a real rico headstock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2011)

I think some folks forget how BRJs used to look.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think any lefty is dumb enough to buy that thing.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 31, 2011)

Blasphemer said:


> Call me a dingus, but I don't really see what's wrong with it. And honestly, even if it is Chinese, it's the best damn Chernie Chico I've ever seen...



You're a dingus!  The thing is that is not the guitar you would get if you ordered it. If this is anything like the hoards of other similar ads they will make a guitar "like" that for you. And by like I mean it will suck and be unplayable. There's a reason why we don't see companies churning out good guitars at that price.


----------



## CrowCore777 (Dec 31, 2011)

Where does it say made in china? And to the ' it's not the guitar you're gonna get' well the seller says that you can send it back for exchange or refund.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 31, 2011)

CrowCore777 said:


> Where does it say made in china? And to the ' it's not the guitar you're gonna get' well the seller says that you can send it back for exchange or refund.



Except buyer pays return shipping, and do you really wanna be out the cash to ship that thing back to China on the extremely good chance you get a real PoS from them?


----------



## Dan (Dec 31, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Has anyone considered that this might be some pictures of an early Jekyll with the headstock logo removed?
> 
> There was a time not too long ago when Bernie was using LFRs and had some oversized routes.
> 
> This might not be the actual guitar a buyer receives.



Totally this ^

If a lefty buys this and it IS the real thing what will all of you people who buttlick BRJ yet bash this guitar say then? 

At the end of the day its a pretty good replica if it is one. Looking back at some of Bernies earlier work it could possibly be that this could be an original, same kinda headstock shape, and the ive never seen a chibanez with a quilt quite like that. 

So before you all bash it and say OMG ITS SOOOO CRAP LOLZORZ, take a step back and apreciate that visually its actually pretty good 

Dan out.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 31, 2011)

Dan said:


> Totally this ^
> 
> If a lefty buys this and it IS the real thing what will all of you people who buttlick BRJ yet bash this guitar say then?
> 
> ...



The chance of getting the guitar in the picture when you give these people your money is so slim, though, I don't think it would be worth taking the risk.


----------



## broj15 (Dec 31, 2011)

it sucks if it is a legit knock off (i know, i know, oxymoron) becaus it actually looks pretty damn good. That quilt looks nice and the color is cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2011)

CrowCore777 said:


> Where does it say made in china? And to the ' it's not the guitar you're gonna get' well the seller says that you can send it back for exchange or refund.



If you read the listing there is a 25% restocking fee, and then the hassle of trying to arrange a return in the first place. Don't forget the shipping either. 

As for it being made in China, come on. Do you think it's some folks who buy quality guitars from other parts of the world just to offer customizing then shipping from China?


----------



## cyril v (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks pretty nice, but I wouldn't touch for obvious reasons.


----------



## oliviergus (Jan 1, 2012)

"We can provide a customized headstock logo and body style of your choosing."

Thats.... cool? And who doesn't want a volume knob WITH a tone knob?


----------



## ProgCorey (Jan 2, 2012)

*mod edit: moved your post to the thread already talking about the guitar you're asking about*

 Sorry to bring this thread back up, but what are peoples opinions on this grote guitar? Considering getting it, i emailed the ebay user and got this reply
Brand New 7string Electric left guitar with thru neck ebony fingerboard | eBay

EDIT (forgot to write her reply lol): 

Hi,

It is 27frets, it is also scale is 25.5.
The wood is mahogany. Pls buy it now by ebay and note "right hand" or you direclty contact to us. I will give you the best price.

susanland2011 at gmail dot com

Susan 
 
EDIT #2: This post obviosuly got moved from another thread regarding this brand of guitars from China


*mod edit 2: this obviously got merged into a thread ABOUT THE EXACT MODEL GUITAR YOU WERE ASKING ABOUT*


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jan 2, 2012)

shame its more than likely a pos, i would love a hollow body 7 like that


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish people would buy these so we could have some amusing pos Ngd's and maybe some guitar smashing YouTube vids.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jan 2, 2012)

they do have good feedback though, shame thier pictures arn't as convincing


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jan 2, 2012)

Wholesale Season Clearance 7 strings guitar hollow body trans blue OEM Electric guitar

found a site selling a finished version of that semi hollow

Edit:forget that, this guy has a massive setup, check this out
http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/108009/all-wholesale-products.html


----------



## Exhale (Jan 2, 2012)

Fingerboard Fretborad ... WTF?!


----------



## Rook (Jan 2, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think some folks forget how BRJs used to look.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 2, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> while it looks ok I hope no one from here buys it...


 
Changed my mind.... I really want someone to buy it so we can talk further about the guitar


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 2, 2012)

Somebody should show bernie and see if he recognies the pics @ all etc


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 3, 2012)

Fakes really intrigue me. I live in Asia so I see a lot of them, all the time. Fake Deans, Ibanez, Gibsons, you name it. Not to mention Eepiphone. Yup.

The funny thing is that the counterfeiters (remember that by buying such a product you ARE supporting counterfeiters) such as the infamous Payless Guitars back in the day use only visual references. They look at pictures of famous guitar models, and then try to replicate them, with nothing but the pictures as their guide. 

Most of the time, they don't even show the pictures of their replica, but pictures of the original, when they put their cheap fakes for sale. 

Informing Bernie about this would be a good thing.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah the fact that they say you can customize it and get it right or left handed and with whatever decal on the HS indicates the guitar in the picture is not what you'll get.  But someone will order it in spite of this.  And then be pissed.  Sigh.


----------



## GMCUV7 (Jan 3, 2012)

> The funny thing is that the counterfeiters (remember that by buying such a product you ARE supporting counterfeiters) such as the infamous Payless Guitars back in the day use only visual references. They look at pictures of famous guitar models, and then try to replicate them, with nothing but the pictures as their guide.


 
+1 I've also seen a ton of copies travelling thru Asia....would not waste the money or effort. Also Agree with Max of Metal...return shipping charges and restocking fee....seems a business strategy to still make slim profit in the event of product return.


----------



## ticklemeasian (Jan 3, 2012)

best part about this is that i've seen a guitar ordered from china before like this. all the cavities were badly routed and the pickup cavities were filled in with a little block of wood because of over routing. the paint is also extremely thick, a little corner off the guitar got chipped off and the paint was over 3mm thick in places. the most unexpected part is that the guitar was actually made most solid wood, problem? all maple neck and body. at least the neck was straight and the frets were perfectly leveled (why can't a normal production guitar have that same quality lol?!?!?!?!!?!?)


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 3, 2012)

Having said all that...I bet it plays and feels better than a Devries.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 3, 2012)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Wholesale Season Clearance 7 strings guitar hollow body trans blue OEM Electric guitar
> 
> found a site selling a finished version of that semi hollow
> [/URL]



someone on here totally got that guitar haha
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/171647-ngd-my-way-grote-ness.html


----------



## animalwithin (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll hit up Bernie and tell him!


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 3, 2012)

The real question is not the guitar looks far or close to the original bernie rico jr.

As i said to Keith Merrow

"for some SS.org members it does not look so far from the original... no comments. Its a shitty copy, period! This chinese factories always put the real brand's logos on the headstock and sell tons of those shitty copies to brazil. Like they do with ibanez gibson etc.

You should warn bernie about this.

Sorry my terrible english "


There is a lot of this counterfeits in brazil and other countries, i've played a lot of them(ibanez, fender gibson)... and... 99%= a shit. Beginners and inexperienced buyers always buy it thinking it's an original product.

Once again... Sorry my terrible english, i'll try to improve next time


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 6, 2012)

The more I look at it..It doesnt look like a photo-shopped pic..But i could be wrong! UGGH!


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 15, 2012)

*I TOLD YOU SO* 

1st victim?

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## themike (Feb 15, 2012)

Xibuque said:


> *I TOLD YOU SO*
> 
> 1st victim?
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices



At least he's being honest and saying that people believe it's a fake.

Also "Seymour Duncan pickups, i don't know which ones. They sound like typical Seymour Duncans to me"


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 15, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> At least he's being honest and saying that people believe it's a fake.
> 
> Also "Seymour Duncan pickups, i don't know which ones. They sound like typical Seymour Duncans to me"




Yep, he is being honest, but he has bought it thinking it was real Bernie. So... he was officially the first victim :/


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 15, 2012)

You know, if these scam artists put so much effort into making these look good, can't they just go the full mile and make a good guitar, seriously that thing looks quite good. 

(For a Chekyll)

I know that it would cost alot more to make but if they put real effort in and had good quality components like the body and the neck and the frets, the things that are harder to replace, they would probably do better than they already do.

Honestly, a bit of effort from these guys and they'd probably do a good job at making a guitar.


----------



## ticklemeasian (Feb 15, 2012)

Xibuque said:


> *I TOLD YOU SO*
> 
> 1st victim?
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices



that maple top has such amazing figure it makes prs artist tops look like crap. why can't bernie use such great tops? TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!

no but seriously now... anyone who could'nt tell that was fake just by looking at the maple top is so dumb, so really dumb, fo real.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 15, 2012)

Uh, licensed Floyd and wrong body shape are among the many flaws in that. Terrible.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 16, 2012)

Xibuque said:


> *I TOLD YOU SO*
> 
> 1st victim?
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Europa (Feb 17, 2012)

what is this?
Rico Jr. Guitars Bernie Rico Jr. - Importer Profile / Detailed Company Information, Imports & Exports I'm no computer genius but is this from the hybrids maybe????


----------



## bradthelegend (Feb 17, 2012)

Superwoodle said:


> "24 frets"



I counted 26 and a half. I guess those are just bonus frets.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 17, 2012)

I contacted Bernie about this. It doesn't look real. If I remember correctly, all of the Hybrids he worked on were bolt-on necks.

Just verified with the man himself. That's 100% a fake.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 17, 2012)

I was the one that turned the guys on leftyguitartrader.com to this thread and they nuked his for sale listing over there.

I do think the poor guy fell in to the trap, but he's trying to hold onto the idea that it could be real. I mean, the original listing did not show a logo on the headstock and then said, "we'll add any logo you want for $20"


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I suppose if you don't want to wait for a BRJ you could always get one of these "Chekylls"  or maybe even a "Chiva"?


----------



## XxXPete (Feb 18, 2012)

wow somebody actually did by an S.O.B. and tried to flip it ehh???


----------



## megano28 (Feb 18, 2012)

if those SD's are legitimate, it might not be that bad of a deal. That being said, if it's advertised as a Bernie Rico, I better get a Bernie Rico


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 19, 2012)

megano28 said:


> if those SD's are legitimate, it might not be that bad of a deal. That being said, if it's advertised as a Bernie Rico, I better get a Bernie Rico



I think they are counterfeits, because china produces counterfeit pickups too, like some EMG "copies" that come with some Gibsons "copies" in Gibson's cases "copies" with Certificates of Authenticity "copies" lol .

I'm telling you guys, those counterfeits are very common here in Brazil.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2012)

SpaceDock said:


> Uh, licensed Floyd and wrong body shape are among the many flaws in that. Terrible.



For a very long time Bernie used licensed FRs, TRS I believe. Just check out that picture from an old DrumcityGuitarland ad I posted, or just search it. 



Larrikin666 said:


> I contacted Bernie about this. It doesn't look real. If I remember correctly, all of the Hybrids he worked on were bolt-on necks.
> 
> Just verified with the man himself. That's 100% a fake.



Do you mean he didn't work on some Hybrids? I remember the Hybrid Vixens not being bolt on.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Do you mean he didn't work on some Hybrids? I remember the Hybrid Vixens not being bolt on.



I'm 99% sure the hybrids were all bolt-on. The Vixen you saw was likely a full Rico. 

It's possible there were some exceptions at some point.


----------



## MTech (Mar 2, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Has anyone considered that this might be some pictures of an early Jekyll with the headstock logo removed?
> 
> There was a time not too long ago when Bernie was using LFRs and had some oversized routes.
> 
> This might not be the actual guitar a buyer receives.



Bernie uses 1 piece quartersawn necks... that thing clearly has a scarf joint.



MaxOfMetal said:


> For a very long time Bernie used licensed FRs, TRS I believe. Just check out that picture from an old DrumcityGuitarland ad I posted, or just search it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean he didn't work on some Hybrids? I remember the Hybrid Vixens not being bolt on.


The Floyds he used are the ones that Rusty uses..which many find BETTER than OFR's.



Larrikin666 said:


> I'm 99% sure the hybrids were all bolt-on. The Vixen you saw was likely a full Rico.
> 
> It's possible there were some exceptions at some point.



This is completely wrong, the Hybrids were Neck Thru and all the fretwork and electronics were done by Bernie himself.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 2, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> I'm 99% sure the hybrids were all bolt-on. The Vixen you saw was likely a full Rico.
> 
> It's possible there were some exceptions at some point.



Actually the Hybrid Vixens were all neck thru. They were just made in South Korea. Then after he did those he came out with the bolt-on Hesperians he did out of the US operation.

EDIT:  by MTech! How the heck did you do that? Edit that post?


----------

